# Kernel Panic, why?

## KingYes

Hey all.

I installed my gentoo system all ok.. But today i power up my PC, and i can't use with my system. I have msg: Kenel Panic.

What is it that problem?

BTW, I try use with LiveCD and I have black screen.

(I am no installed/upadted new software/hw).

Thanks.

----------

## massimo

Are there any other messages before/after the kernel panic message? You could try and run the live cd by entering gentoo-nofb or gentoo-nofb nox and then check if you get a prompt.

----------

## KingYes

 *massimo wrote:*   

> Are there any other messages before/after the kernel panic message? You could try and run the live cd by entering gentoo-nofb or gentoo-nofb nox and then check if you get a prompt.

 

I have back this error: "SLAB: cache with size -536896248 has lost its name"

What is mean?

Thanks about your fast replay.  :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

 *KingYes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have back this error: "SLAB: cache with size -536896248 has lost its name"
> 
> 

 

slab is a technique for memory allocation ([url=.http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-slab-allocator/]source[/url]). I'm not sure about the specifics of your case, but a negative memory size looks like an overflow. You cannot have negative ammounts of memory in real world.

----------

## KingYes

OK,

I have 512MB on two slots. I running in right now Memtest86+ and i have Errors... so what i am need to do?

----------

## asturm

Identify the defective memory module. Which means test them with memtest86+, separately.

----------

## KingYes

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> Identify the defective memory module. Which means test them with memtest86+, separately.

 

Hey.

I am get out one memory, and my Gentoo work again.

Now, I get out the last memory, and I back the my memory and work again.

so.. what no ok with two slots? :]

THANKS ALL !!!

----------

## asturm

It could still be a defective memory module which leads to an error especially when running in dual-channel mode (which is rather common nowadays and more prone to errors). You could check that if you slot the modules to run in single-channel mode which is likely to work, but still, if something suddenly stops working chances for a defective module are high. I had that same joy with DDR-SDRAM two times in 2007.

Test them both with memtest86+ separately.

----------

## KingYes

Thanks all.

But now i give back my two memory's to my PC, and all work ok. damm why  :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

yeah, some stuck bit or other memory issue would explain your problem.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Not about getting gentoo installed, so moved here.

----------

